
Google Fi gets iPhone eSIM support - cwt137
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/04/google-fi-gets-iphone-esim-support/
======
slg
There still don't seem to be any plan changes. At this point, Fi is pretty
expensive compared to competitors. Fi only makes sense if you are an
incredibly light data user, you are one of the few people who both live in one
of the specific areas in which network switching helps and have one of the
handful of phones that can take advantage of it (the iPhone is not on that
list), or you are a frequent international traveler. No one falls into that
last category at the moment, but this eSIM support would potentially make that
a slightly more favorable option for a future iPhone user who travels, but I
doubt it attracts many new customers.

~~~
saagarjha
I don’t think network switching works on iPhone.

Edit: oh, and you’ve added that above.

~~~
slg
Sorry, I edited that in immediately after posting since I wasn't initially
clear that the iPhone is not among the handful of phones that support network
switching.

------
deweller
It is worth noting that even with this upgrade, Google FI is still just a
T-Mobile MVNO (mobile virtual network operator) on the iPhone. The Verizon,
Spring and US Cellular networks are not supported on the iPhone.

~~~
benjohnson
The huge difference for me between Google Fi and other T-Mobile MVNOs (like
Ting) is that international data isn't throttled. Even less throttled than
most of T-Mobile's offerings.

[https://community.t-mobile.com/thread/149011](https://community.t-mobile.com/thread/149011)

------
jtokoph
For the people complaining about Fi being more expensive for the same
features: Google Fi is also the only US carrier that protects your line from
porting and SIM swaps with actual two-factor authentication. I’m willing to
pay for security.

------
saagarjha
I wonder when they’ll bring visual voicemail or Wi-Fi calling.

~~~
bschwindHN
I wonder when they'll let me port my number back to google voice.

~~~
pochamago
I wonder when I'll stop receiving iPhone group chat messages days after
they're sent

